# How do I paint sheet metal/duct?



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

As in this thread, I have a hole I will be covering up with a piece of sheet metal. I would like to paint the sheet metal, as well as the duct.

I tried using vinegar to etch, then using a latex primer, but it scratches off very easily.

Should I be using a spray paint? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem if you use a nice thick bonding, stain blocking, latex primer like Benjamin Moore or MAB Superbond (will stick nicely to just about anything but plastic). If you can get it where you live, you might be better off with an oil-based primer on metal but again, get a good one like Benjamin Moore Fresh Start or a paint store recommend specifically for metal but alkyd in chemistry so that it will take latex as a finish coat (unless you plan to use oil for it).


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: And just to give you some more choices, SW's All Surface and Zinsser Bullseye 123 are formulated for galvanized. But did you correct the duct problem?


----------



## markmay121 (Oct 22, 2009)

you can also use the Sherwin Williams pro industrial pro-cryl latex primer with any latex topcoat. this stuff is amazing, one of the best rust inhibiting primers i have ever used.


----------



## markmay121 (Oct 22, 2009)

ohh and i forgot to mention it is very costly but worth it if you want it to last a lifetime


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Use a good bonding primer, then you can top coat with an acrylic or you can save a step and use DTM primer/finish which you can get at sherwin williams. DTM is direct to metal. Procryl is also great stuff from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

i used some 1-2-3 and i'll let that cure for as long as possible. i scratched a bit by accident an hour after and it came off, but i'll let it dry more.

thanks all


----------



## CAD (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know much about house paint on metal but scuffing up the metal with a sanding disc or something would help it stick. Some 60 or 80 grit would probably work ok.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> or you can save a step and use DTM primer/finish which you can get at sherwin williams. DTM is direct to metal.


We have a winner. DTM is what you wat to use.


----------

